# Chanel Glossimers



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey there,
I'm looking for my first Chanel glossimer and I'm a girl with medium/dark tan skin and very rosy pigmented lips. I love all shades of pink and I want a color that's not too bright but can still be visible on my lips.


----------

